# what size torx for head bolt.



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

As stated: Does anyone know the size needed for the head bolts? I was going to buy an extended set but they are about $100!! So I figured I would just get the right size.


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: what size torx for head bolt. (Kain420)*

it depends on the engine,early 1.8t's used a 12mm triple square and the newer 1.8t's use a tool called a poly drive,basically a squared off torx but with more teeth.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

they arent torx. Some People Claim you can round off a torx but this is your cyl head its only the most vital component to your engine. 
Dont cheap out. They are only like $20
http://www.metalnerd.com/cat05.htm


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

Oh ok. I though they were torx. good to know. Would the set on ecstuning be a good guy for the job? They have a 5" set for $38.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

you only need 1 for your head, yes thats a good set but more than you need.


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

http://www.qedpower.com bobq sells them its like $15-$20 and he ships FAST... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (UniDub)*

I got a hook up on Mac polly drives right now. IM me if you are interested


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*

OK now WTf?! I bought the X3 square point tools as listed and there is no way in hell that it will remove the head bolts. The tools that everyone is listing has 12 points and it way to large to fit in the head bolt and the Head bolt itself has 6 squared off points in it.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (Kain420)*

Its called a Poly drive. Return the torx and buy a ploy drive. IM me if want one my tool guy has 3 on his truck. Im going over to get one for a buddy today


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*









snap-on #10 polydrive bit for vw 20v head bolts


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Metalnerd also sells a head bolt tool for the 2.0 and 1.8.. The picture they have listed is wrong though:
http://www.metalnerd.com/cat05.htm
look for:
Part 18TKIT - DOUBLE Head Bolt Bit KIT for 1.8T ® and 2.0 Gas Engines


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_








snap-on #10 polydrive bit for vw 20v head bolts

x2 same one i have and currently using!


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*

Anyone have suggestions on cleaning out the bolt holes? I was going to cut a few grooves in a stock bolt to make a home made chaser sort of


----------



## rseascape (Apr 12, 2017)

*VW Head Bolt Size*

It is a 10MM spline, not Torx


----------



## Meyers (Oct 16, 2015)

*2003 BEA head bolt*

Ok reading thru I am not sure what I have. Mine is a 1.8l BEA engine in a 2003 TT quattro. What size tool will I need to remove the bolts


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

for a TT most likely poly drive, napa sells them , it was fairly cheap


----------



## makeemgofaster (Nov 24, 2005)

I got one at Amazon for $10
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PH6VLU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

